# Can't find my 1969 GTO's block VIN



## dkaufman (Jul 23, 2012)

I traded my automatic '69 GTO with a numbers matching engine for another '69 GTO. I have not been able to locate the VIN on this engine block. It has the following codes: WT 0594408 on the front of the block, passenger side. On the back, passenger side, 9790071. The VIN on my pervious '69 was on the front, passenger side, near the timing cover in a vertical arrangement.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

What's The date code by distributor?

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That casting number was used for 1968 and 1969. Both years should have the VIN where you described it. Strange......


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

It's not stamped very deep some of mine is barely visable. You might need to clean/wire brush and a strong light.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

:agree Steel wool works good too. Given your info, it's one of these 2 motors. Only difference is the year.
WT	A-body	68	400	350	4-speed	L-67 1x4	9790071	2	GTO
WT	A-body	69	400	350	4-speed	L-67 1x4	9790071	2	GTO


----------



## dkaufman (Jul 23, 2012)

What is the best way to find the date code? I looked by the distributor, but I'm not exactly sure where I should be looking.


----------



## dkaufman (Jul 23, 2012)

Looked around the distributor; didn't see a code. Possibly covered in grease? It seems like I will need to removed the air cleaner, then do some cleaning.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

It's a cast (raised) 4 character code that will be one alphabetic character followed by 3 numeric characters. It will be on top of the block near the distributor hole. They can be tough to see with the engine in the car and the everything together. Sometimes using a strong light and a mirror helps. Here's a link to one example:

http://www.pontiacpower.net/pictures/blockdate01.jpg

The date code in this photo is B205, which indicates the block was cast on February 20th, 1965. In the photo the casting code (9778789) is also visible, so taking those two pieces of information lets us ID this block as a 1965 2-bolt main 389.

Bear


----------



## thegor (Oct 1, 2012)

This is my first time posting but have a similar question about matching VINs.
I have a 69 GTO and was wondering if the engine code on the front right side of the engine is suppose to match the last 6 of the vehicle VIN. It has a WT letter code, a 9790071 casting code and has a 1969 casting date that is before the build date. I believe it is from a 69 GTO just not sure if its the original motor that came with the car. Any help and suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 97ramsst (Jul 27, 2011)

I have found it easiest to see the VIN from under the car...

It should look like this:


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

The last 6 digits of the engines vin, located by the timing cover, should match the last 6 digits of the cars vin....


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree With others.... the number that's easiest to see, which is usually the one that's near the two-character block code, is not the one that matches the vehicle VIN - if you get the PHS doc for the car there might be a reference to this "engine sequence number', but there also might not be.

The VIN stamp is down low, on the passenger side, to the left of the timing cover (as viewed from the front).











The engine code and sequence number are above that









The block date code and block casting number are on the rear









Bear


----------

